# Moscato



## Robert123Carr (Jan 16, 2011)

My wife has fallen in love with Moscato wine, and I would love to find a kit that will make a great wine. Does anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## Bert (Jan 16, 2011)

Sorry I can't help you with the wine , but welcome to the forum....I'm sure there will be someone along that can help you..


----------



## Robert123Carr (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Bert. I have been reading awhile, but this ismy first post.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 17, 2011)

Give George a call


----------



## Bartman (Jan 17, 2011)

I would expect this is as close as you will come with a wine kit - Orange Muscat Port. Muscato is another name for Muscat, BTW.
http://www.finevinewines.com/p-1141-108945.aspx

I note that it is currently unavailable, however.






George can tell how soon to expect it to be restocked.


----------



## Dean (Jan 17, 2011)

Sadly, Moscato is a difficult wine for home winemakers to do. The ability to carbonate sweet low alcohol wine is not easily done without some equipment. There are no kits that I know of that have that taste, however, the Orange Muscat Port kit listed above will come closest to it, but the alcohol content will be way off!

I would probably choose a mist kit that you like, and then carbonate that. It's much easier to keg them up rather than bottle them, but if you wish to bottle, you can just pour from a carbonated keg, into a bottle that can hold pressure (champagne, or moscato bottles), and then crown cap them once filled. The mist kits are about 6% like most Moscatos.


----------



## bcfryer (Jan 19, 2011)

Robert , My wife also was a Moscato fan. Kroger store stock wasa Sutter Homeversion. 


I ended up making her a kit from RJ Spagnols Grand Cru International Series. The German Gewurtztraminer 12liter kit which is a great medium priced kit. 


We have made two of these kits this year and they just get better with age. I have 8 bottles left of the first batch at 10 months in the bottle and it has gotten good reviews from the friends also.Me, I prefer red cabs and merlots.


----------



## Bartman (Jan 19, 2011)

Dean,
Many Italian sparkling wines are made from Moscato, but most other areas make it as a still wine. It's just as sweet when still, but more of a dessert wine than an aperitif or celebratory drink.

As the still versions have lower average prices, it seems more likely that Robert's wife has taken a liking to the still variety. But I'm just speculating there...


----------



## Robert123Carr (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for all your help! My wife likes the still variety. I think I will try the Orange Muscat Port when I can get it. Again thanks


----------



## joeswine (Jan 25, 2011)

HI there mocot can be uptained in the fall from Gino pintos here in new jersey if George can't help you,also this wine can be made in many styles,and if done properly (not hard) can be very soft and tasty,although used as a base wine for spomonti(ITALIAN SPARKING WINE)as a rule it can be made as a desert wine ,dry or semi dry wine,,the kit is a sweet desert wine I believe,,,,,,but IT can be had..


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will have to make this my next Kit. I like Dat Me.

Fermenting right now--Noble Muscadine 3 gals.


----------



## toddrod (Feb 11, 2011)

Couldn't you make the moscato from the Alexander's Muscat concentrate?


----------



## vcasey (Feb 12, 2011)

toddrod said:


> Couldn't you make the moscato from the Alexander's Muscat concentrate?



You can, I understand its not the best product. The best bet would be to contact your local HBS and see if they can get or know where to get fresh juice or grapes.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 12, 2011)

I dont recommend Alexanders to anyone, not even my enemies if I had any. Its ok for blending but by itself I dont find it good at all!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2011)

If your still interested the Chilean grapes are coming out around late April and Muscat is one of those varietals offered! You can get grapes or juice buckets of it.


----------



## jnmar (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm interested Wade, my wife loves Moscato. Where would one get the grapes? I assume George will have the juice buckets?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont know if George will have any as of yet, Im getting grapes locally myself. Ill probably get 3 lugs of the Muscat and probably 2 of Pinot Noir.


----------



## Robert123Carr (Feb 13, 2011)

Wade how would I order these grapes?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2011)

You would have to find a place near you that sells wine grapes. Someone here could possibly help you if you included where you live in your signature or something.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 14, 2011)

RobertCarr said:


> Wade how would I order these grapes?





I you are not sure where to get them go to your local wine supply store and ask them. They talk to enough people that someone will know.


----------



## joeswine (Feb 14, 2011)

IF YOU GO BACK TO THE FIRST PAGE OF THIS QUESTION,GINO PINTOS IN HAMMONTON NJ,THEY MIGHT EVEN SHIP,CALL THEM AND ASKFOR MIKE OR JOHN,THEY'LL WORK WITH YOU IF THEY CAN,WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED?


----------

